# Evapo rust



## Backpedaler (Dec 28, 2011)

I just discovered this miracle - I absolutely can not believe it!!!!  If you've never used it - you - will - be - AMAZED!


----------



## kngtmat (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I have used it on my parts and a few car guys I know have used it too.

Here is a not so great pictures of my old stem.








After.


----------

